# Travelling with a vape



## JoeBlowsClouds (14/12/16)

Hey guys it is my first time flying with a vape and I'd just like to know the rules about taking it with me.

If I am putting it in my main bag can I leave batteries in the mod or should I take them out? Do I have to worry about having it in their and them trying to open my bag?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (14/12/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vaping-and-travel/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/


----------



## skola (14/12/16)

Why the dislike dude? @adnaanhitman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adnaanhitman (16/12/16)

What dislike bro? Elaborate please. I certainly am no hater. I'm a lover, not a fighter..

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

adnaanhitman said:


> What dislike bro? Elaborate please. I certainly am no hater. I'm a lover, not a fighter..
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Lol, you disliked his post above @adnaanhitman 
(With the post rating icon)

You can correct that by clicking on "undo rating" on the right hand side
(If logged in with a normal browser, not tapatalk)


----------



## adnaanhitman (16/12/16)

Sorry @skola, I must have unknowingly hit the dislike button. Trying to reverse it now. Thanx 4 pointing it out. If u didn't mention it, I wouldn't have known. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adnaanhitman (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, you disliked his post above @adnaanhitman
> (With the post rating icon)
> 
> You can correct that by clicking on "undo rating" on the right hand side
> (If logged in with a normal browser, not tapatalk)


I'm on tapatalk at the moment & usually access forums from here. I'll see what I can do to correct it. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## adnaanhitman (16/12/16)

How about a like for me @skola, seeing I figured it out & made up for my error with a few likes for you. Wot do u say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (19/12/16)

adnaanhitman said:


> How about a like for me @skola, seeing I figured it out & made up for my error with a few likes for you. Wot do u say?


Haha, don't stress bud, thanks!


----------

